# Codesys und Beckhoff EK1100



## sfrancke (30 März 2016)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche gerade den Beckhoff Buskoppler EK1100 unter CodeSys 3 zu laufen zu bekommen. Habe im Internet diese Anleitung gefunden, ist am Anhang.
Leider funktioniert das so nicht oder ich stelle mich etwas ungeschickt an. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Wäre super wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

Vielen vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß
Stefan Francke


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2016)

Meinst Du CoDeSys oder TwinCAT? Ist für die verwendete Netzwerkkarte der Ethercat-Treiber installiert?


----------



## sfrancke (30 März 2016)

Ich probiere das in beiden Programmen, CodeSys und TwinCAT. Allerdings ist meine Netzwerkkarte nicht TwinCAT kompatibel, obwohl sie einen IntelChip hat. Vielleicht hänht es auch mit Windows 10 zusammen was ich benutze. Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2016)

Ich meine das funktioniert noch nicht unter Windows 10.


----------



## sfrancke (30 März 2016)

Habe es auch auf einen alten Notebook versucht, hier wird die Netzwerkkarte erkannt, allerdings erst unter TwinCAT 3 unter TwinCat2 auch nicht. Funktioniert aber auch nicht.


----------



## HausSPSler (30 März 2016)

Hi, 
das muss gehen, wenn du Control Win verwendest musst du WinPcap installieren...
der Rest der Anleitung passt schon denke ich.
Kannst du die Mac Adresse "Browsen"?
Grüße


----------



## sfrancke (30 März 2016)

MAC - Adresse meiner extra Netzwerkkarte habe ich eingegeben und auch eine andere IP-Adresse, es kommt aber die Meldung keine Geräte gefunden?!?


----------



## sfrancke (30 März 2016)

Ach so, wenn ich das Netzwerk Durchsuche gibt es eine Fehlermeldung:


----------



## HausSPSler (2 April 2016)

Mache doch bitte folgenden Ablauf:

1. scanne deine SPS im Kommunikations Dialog
2. Dann gehe auf den Ethercat Master (click im Gerätebaum) und Browse deinen Netzwerkartn mit den Browse Button - dann kommen alle Netzwerkkarten zur Auswahl die in dem PC stecken auf dem deine SPS läuft
 - wenn nicht dann bist du entweder nicht mit der SPS verbunden oder WinPcap ist nicht installiert
3. Wenn erfolgreich dann Projekt runterladen auf die SPS
4. Scannen der Ethercat Teilnehmer mit rechtsclick auf den Ethercatmaster
5. Die Ethercat Slaves die der Scan findet beim scannen über den Scan Dialog ins Projekt kopieren (wenn da welche dabei sind die er nicht kennt dann bitte vom Herstellter die ESI Datei besorgen und ins Geräte Repository installieren)
6 Neuer Download des Projekts (mit geänderter Konfiguraton, nämlich die Slaves sind ja dazugekommen) 
-> F5 / Projekt starten -> alles Grün im Gerätebaum

Grüße


----------



## sfrancke (5 April 2016)

Guten Abend,
Vielen Dank für die Antwort, komme aber nicht weiter.

habe meine SPS gescannt aber es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, siehe Bild. Treiber, WinPcap, ist aber installiert, auch die Version für Windows 10. Meine Netzwerkkarten werden auch nicht gefunden. Was mache ich denn nur falsch? Bin sehr neu auf dem Gebiet.
Vielen Dank für weitere Denkanstöße.


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## HausSPSler (6 April 2016)

Hallo Stefan,

hast du die SPS gestartet? (Entschuldige wenn ich so blöd frage)

Grüße


----------



## sfrancke (7 April 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Tip, jetzt muss ich nur noch meinen EtherCAT BUS zum laufen bekommen, dann bin ich zufrieden.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sfrancke (8 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer Erfahrung mit dem WinPCap Treiber für Windows 10? Habe ich installiert aber Codesys meckert immer noch !?






Danke schon mal.

Gruß
Sfrancke


----------



## sfrancke (9 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich noch bedanken an die gute Unterstützung hier im Forum. Habe jetzt am Wochenende alles hin bekommen, auch mein EtherCAT Bus läuft jetzt und alles unter Windows 10.

Gruß

Sfrancke


----------



## DaHauer (12 April 2016)

Hallo,

Du schreibst, dass Du es auch unter TwinCAT versucht hast. Da sollte es aber auch mit einer nicht ganz kompatiblen Netzwerkkarte funktionieren, solange sich deine Task im ms Bereich bewegt, für schnellere Zyklen wirds sicher nicht gehen.

Ich rate Dir es mit der TwinCAT Installation zu versuchen, ob TC2 oder TC3 ist da nicht so wichtig.

Die Verbindung wird aber mit dem System Manager aufgebaut, hier solltest du auch die Netzwerkkarten suchen und ggf. die Treiber nachinstallieren lassen. Wichtig!! nicht selber in den Treibern werkeln sondern das aus der Beckhoff Oberfläche machen lassen ansonsten geht das ziemlich sicher schief.

Dein Laptop ist, so wie Du schreibst die SPS?

1. TC installieren
2. SystemManager "Gerate suchen"
3. Boxen scannen
4. SPS Projekt anhängen und scannen
5. PLC Variablen und Hardware linken.

Die Auswahl der Netzwerkkarte passiert automatisch.
Die ersten schritte findest Du auch mit screenshots unter infosys.beckhoff.de


----------



## sfrancke (12 April 2016)

Hallo, 

danke für die Info. Das habe ich als ersten damals ausprobiert mit der Erkenntnis, das TwinCAT meine Netzwerkkarte nicht Kompatibel ist. 

Gruß

sfrancke


----------

